# [Question] Sinn 104, 556i or Damasko DA36?



## salminbel28 (Mar 7, 2021)

I have been stuck with this decision for a month or so now. I like all 3, and only can afford one. What I want in a watch is to be very versatile, decent WR, good looking, and just something I can wear everyday. I also want to have natos, leather straps and a bracelet to go with it. I have a 6.5 inch wrist. I dont go to many formal occasions either.
I have absolutely no idea which one to get. I think, THINK, my order goes like this:

104
Damasko
556i
But sometimes Damasko is #1, and then 556 is #1 and the whole cycle continues. I dont know how many times I offered someone a price on a used one, then completely back out. I think, if I get this, will I regret it and want that (that being one of the other 2).
I am 100% sure these 3 are the ones I want, especially for this price. What one though!?
I think the only thing keeping me from buying Damasko is the brand. It seems very new, and am afraid the brand won't be around long. Sinn seems to be doing great and will continue to be in the future.


----------



## LHL (Jan 18, 2012)

They are all nice options but the top two for me would be the DA36 and 104. Ultimately I would probably go with the DA36. It seems cleaner and has the ice hardening throughout the entire watch and if you get the bracelet it will have it on that as well. I also feel that you get more out of the Damasko from a price as well. Like anything, this is just my opinion and it's subjective but wanted to give you something to think about. Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Let me preface this by saying I don't own any of these watches. But the Demasko absolutely speaks to me leaps and bounds beyond the others and I plan to order one for a daily very soon.


----------



## giantBOB (Jun 15, 2020)

I think it depends on your wrist size personally. I’m 7.3 and the Damasko felt a little small for me. So I would guess the 556 would as well. The 104 will feel a little bigger with the bezel and would be my choice as I like a bezel. All really nice watches. 
I would buy the one that you get the deal you want on and wear it if you don’t like it flip it for one of the others. All would sell quickly with little loss on the used market.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

salminbel28 said:


> I dont know how many times I offered someone a price on a used one, then completely back out.


You should stop doing this.


----------



## sky4 (Oct 28, 2016)

you get a lot more for your money with the damasko. I think their QC is better than sinn too, based on the sinn 104 i have owned (back to the mothership twice in 6 months for movement issues- once just stopped entirely, second time auto wind stopped working). my DA44 has been flawless for over 3 years of daily wear, often in fairly harsh environments- welding, machining, working on industrial equipment. they really don't scratch. Watchmann has great CS too should you have an issue with the damasko- definitely nice to have a good service option on this side of the atlantic (assuming you're in the US)


----------



## Ken123 (Nov 10, 2012)

Damasko's been around since 1994, so it's not _that_ new. My DA36 looks and runs great. It actually has the best winding feel of all my watches.


----------



## Waqar Akram (Jul 27, 2020)

Hello,

I got the exact same wrist size, and i have been in your position many time. But what i have learnt out of it to be decisive and not to regret it. The more you wait, the more prices will go up and the more u deprive yourself of quality time with a excellent timepiece. All three are good but my pick would be Damasko for the following reasons,


Better fit for 6.5 wrist vs. 104
Better value for money, it can be subjective
Hardened submarine steel case, daily driver and an excellent tool watch. Ideal for a use case, when not attending too many formal events on a day to day basis
Tech a notch above Sinn, e.g. patented inhouse crown lubrication system, negative pressure resistant, Viton rubber gaskets, etc.
A bit cheaper in price vs. Sinn, hence more bang for the buck
Brand value and Brand perception are two different things, determine what you are after. I have seen equally good resale value for both brands, indeed Sinn wins here. But all depends on your worry, if it is about resale value then i believe you will feel more comfortable with Sinn. If your worry is about the existence of the brand, then i suggest you watch on Youtube - both parts of "Damasko - A look inside the manufacture". Damasko has been here for good and from the setup they have, aren't going anywhere anytime soon

To conclude, whichever you decide, wear in good health.

Cheers.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

I have a 104 and I have a custom order in for a Damasko chronograph. The 104 is really lovely and I appreciate how well it dresses up or down. I just don't like the cross-hairs look on the Damasko 3-handers.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

I love the cross-hairs on Damasko 3-handers (proof that taste is personal  ).



sky4 said:


> you get a lot more for your money with the damasko ... my DA44 has been flawless for over 3 years of daily wear, often in fairly harsh environments- welding, machining, working on industrial equipment. they really don't scratch.


Yes, you get a lot more technology and innovation with the Damasko. My DA has been flawless for over 7 years of use and considerable abuse. After seven years, neither the ice-hardened case nor the Damest bezel have a single scratch. Incredible! And the bezel action is the best of any watch I've ever tried.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I’ve owned the DA36 and the 104 but think the 556 might be the winner based on your wrist size and intended use as it may be the most versatile of the trio.
The Sinn was too shiny and dressy looking for me and I didn’t like the mushy captive bezel. I traded the DA36 for a DA46 and still have it. The DA36, while a good size at 40mm, seems a little bigger in real life and may wear too big on your wrist. The 556 may be the best all-rounder. None are bad choices.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

kritameth said:


> You should stop doing this.


Definitely stop doing this.


----------



## sky4 (Oct 28, 2016)

Batboy said:


> I love the cross-hairs on Damasko 3-handers (proof that taste is personal  ).
> 
> Yes, you get a lot more technology and innovation with the Damasko. My DA has been flawless for over 7 years of use and considerable abuse. After seven years, neither the ice-hardened case nor the Damest bezel have a single scratch. Incredible! And the bezel action is the best of any watch I've ever tried.


nice my '44 is like 3 years old. you ever have your serviced? I'm kinda leaning toward waiting until it has issues. we have a timeographer at work, so i can keep an eye on it. Seems like a lot of folks getting a decade out of eta 2836's. I'm a bit hesitant to have somebody fiddle with it if it's working. it isn't like parts for that movement are expensive or hard to source either .


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

salminbel28 said:


> I have been stuck with this decision for a month or so now. I like all 3, and only can afford one. What I want in a watch is to be very versatile, decent WR, good looking, and just something I can wear everyday. I also want to have natos, leather straps and a bracelet to go with it. I have a 6.5 inch wrist. I dont go to many formal occasions either.
> I have absolutely no idea which one to get. I think, THINK, my order goes like this:
> 
> 104
> ...


I have owned several Sinn's and Damasko's, currently have an 856 AB and a DA47. Both on steel. As others have said, both are nice watches, made by good manufacturers. Damasko is perhaps more in-house than Sinn.

Some details below. Key differences are that the Sinn's you selected are shinny, the Damasko hardened, so more resistant to scratches and dents. BUT the Damasko is dull gray in color. I like it, but just a consideration. The Sinn's are WR to 200M, same as an air diver, so if you plan to wear while doing water sports, the Sinn's may have an advantage to you.

Fit: you mentioned your wrist circumference, but that has nothing to do with fit. Like a shoe, start with case size (length). The 556 is 46mm, 2mm smaller than the Damasko's 48mm. How much real estate do you have across the top of your wrist, just above the wrist bone, where the watch sits? Measure across, between where the wrist just starts to curve down. Convert to mm's, and compare to case size. A watch is a good candidate if your wrist is </= to the case size. If the case size is greater, consider how deeply curved the lugs are, and if they will follow the curve on your wrist.

I have a little bigger than 7 1/4" circumference wrists, but taller, more rounded, so the flat area is just a little over 47mm across. My DA47 uses the same 48mm case as the 36, and the lugs curve perfectly for me, confirming to my wrist. A Seiko Camel Toe case is nearly 53mm, so much too big for me ... but there are people with wrists your circumference that are wider and flatter across the top, and the Camel Toe fits them.

Things to consider:

Damasko:

Case is ice hardened, about 880 vicars, compared to regular 3156L on the Sinn's: 220 (about) vicars
Color: gun-metal gray, "flat" (no "bling")
ETA 2824 movement, with some modifications and regulated by Damasko

Sinn:

Polished SS
Cases not hardened
SW200 movements now? Regardless, also regulated by Sinn

By case size:
Damasko 36: 48mm
Sinn 104: 47mm
Sinn 556: 46mm

By WR:
Damasko 36: 10 bar (100 meters)
Sinn 104: 20 bar (200 meters)
Sinn 556: 20 bar (200 meters)


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have had all three watches, well the 556 was in on loan, and I also have a 6.5" wrist. I had a 104 and sold it, but have another one that I need to unbox. It is a tough decision for sure. the DA36 will look new longer then they other options due to the ice hardened steel. Another option would be the DS30, which is just surface hardened, but has only a date vs day date of the DA36. I have a video comparing the 556 to the DB5 (DA36). Also, I have a video comparing the 556 to the DS30. I will eventually record and upload a video comparing the DB5, and DS30 to my Sinn 104 once I unbox it.











I really miss that 556, I wish I could have bought it.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

@sky4 Yes, I've had my Damasko serviced. I'm in the regular servicing camp, especially for my Damasko because it's a keeper. But I had it serviced locally, not in Germany.


----------



## KINGLOUIE (Mar 31, 2021)

I am in the same boat as you an cannot decide. Used market is priced close to the new market. I am so impatient though. Look forward to your decision and review.


----------



## Patrick B. (Oct 9, 2019)

DA36 hands down. When you have one you will keep it. If not you will regret it. And Damasko as a brand is fairly unique. A family owned genuine manufacture, who else can claim that?


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

salminbel28 said:


> I think the only thing keeping me from buying Damasko is the brand. It seems very new, and am afraid the brand won't be around long. Sinn seems to be doing great and will continue to be in the future.


I would suggest the DA36. I got mine around 12 years ago and the case still looks brand new.








Current models have a ETA 2836 movement and those could be serviced by any competent watchmaker. Mine was serviced by an independent watch maker about 5 years ago. The bracelet was retrofitted around 3 years ago (I think )

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Cordgear (Dec 29, 2020)

I own all 3. The the Damasko wins — all day.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

salminbel28 said:


> Damasko seems very new


Damasko is over twenty five years old, which is more than long enough to be well established.









Damasko - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## sky4 (Oct 28, 2016)

Batboy said:


> @sky4 Yes, I've had my Damasko serviced. I'm in the regular servicing camp, especially for my Damasko because it's a keeper. But I had it serviced locally, not in Germany.


cool man. I'll start thinking about it on the 5 year mark. we've got a timeographer at work so i can see how well it's running. I'll likely stretch it a little, but past the 6-7 year mark i think i'd just be asking for a failure at an inopportune time.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

I own a DA 36 and it's on my wrist now. I changed out the standard pin buckle for a Damasko single fold clasp and love it. Damasko has some technologies that the others do not have and my DA 36 still looks brand new, no scratches.

The 104 is also a fine watch; I wouldn't mind owning one in white.

The 556 is fine but I think if I'm heading in that direction I might end up with a Stowa instead.

But with your 6.5" wrist the 556 should definitely a contender. Cheers!


----------



## AustriaMann (Apr 16, 2021)

Chris Stark said:


> I own a DA 36 and it's on my wrist now. I changed out the standard pin buckle for a Damasko single fold clasp and love it. Damasko has some technologies that the others do not have and my DA 36 still looks brand new, no scratches.
> 
> The 104 is also a fine watch; I wouldn't mind owning one in white.
> 
> ...


How would you compare Damasko vs Sinn vs other german (eg Junghans or Stowa) watches?

So far, i've been very interrested in the durability between Damasko and Sinn, there seem to be few differences and i often prefer Sinn designs.
I wish Sinn made something like a Junghans Max Bill both Solar powered and Radio-controlled (so i didn't have to worry about ever setting the correct time)...


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

AustriaMann said:


> How would you compare Damasko vs Sinn vs other german (eg Junghans or Stowa) watches?
> 
> So far, i've been very interrested in the durability between Damasko and Sinn, there seem to be few differences and i often prefer Sinn designs.
> I wish Sinn made something like a Junghans Max Bill both Solar powered and Radio-controlled (so i didn't have to worry about ever setting the correct time)...


I like Damasko because it's a small family-owned company, almost bespoke if you will.

The Sinn watch in this discussion is the 556, which does not use a hardened case like the Damasko (or Tegimented in Sinn-speak) and really has no special features at all other than it's a forum darling because of its clean looks and decent proportions. With that said, I would love to own a Sinn at some point, perhaps something in the 800 or 900-series, just not the 556. Plus, it's considered a tad small these days at 38.5mm.

Stowa makes a fine watch and I'd like to have a their _Flieger Classic 40_ with the heat-blued hands.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

AustriaMann said:


> So far, i've been very interrested in the durability between Damasko and Sinn, there seem to be few differences


The crucial difference is that Damasko gives you the technology for durability in every watch. For example, every watch has Damasko's crown system, which solves the weaknesses (common failure points) that regular crowns have. And every Damasko is hewn from supremely durable - ice-hardened or submarine - steel.

In contrast, Sinn doesn't give you its tech until you're a significant way up the price point. Sinn's entry-level watches are 'merely' decent products.


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

I would say that the Sinn 556 is more than a merely decent watch. It’s true that it doesn’t incorporate any of Sinn’s proprietary technology, however, it’s a very well built and finished watch with classic good looks. 

I love both Sinn and Damasko products and have owned about 6 watches from each maker. There’s distinct difference between the two and here’s how I would compare the 556 to the comparable Damasko products (DA series and DS30). 

Case: The Sinn and Damasko are both beautifully machined cases. The difference is in the finishing. The Damasko products are hardened and from my experience, they stay new looking forever. But I am not a huge fan of the duller looking hardened metal... it’s a bit too utilitarian for my taste. The submarine steel on the DS30 looks better than the ice hardened steel on the other Damasko watches. The brushed stainless case on the Sinn is gorgeous... this is a big plus for me as I prefer that look. Of course it picks up scratches like any conventional watch, but I have not found it to be a scratch magnet like some have described it. Not a fan of the display case back on the Sinn... the movement is standard and all the display back does is add a bit of height. The DA and 556 share a slab sided look, but the 556 is thinner and hides it well. The DS30 is thin like a dress watch and is my favorite profile of the three. Kudos to both for the 20mm drilled lugs that make changing straps a breeze. 

Crown: Nicely machined on both the Sinn and Damasko. Both brands operate smoothly, but the edge goes to Damasko for its technology here and best in class crown operation. 

Bracelet: The Sinn bracelet looks nice, but my personal preference is for an oyster bracelet compared to the Sinn’s H links. It’s well machined and the hex screws are the easiest to size system I have used. As you have probably read, the clasp is functional, but lower in quality than the rest of the watch. Upgrading the clasp should be a priority on Sinn’s product roadmap. I have no experience with the Damasko bracelet, but it looks like an incredible piece of engineering. The Damasko bracelet seems to be let down by the butterfly clasp that doesn’t provide for micro adjustments. The leather straps from both brands are good quality, private label versions of quality German strap makers like DiModell, Hirsch, and Fluco. 

Dial: For me, this is a huge advantage for Sinn. Style wise, the Sinn’s seem much more coherent and attractive. Readability is fantastic on both brands... some of the most legible watches available. I actually don’t mind the cross on the Damasko dial and think it’s a great expression of their brand identity. But the quality of the printing on the Sinn dials is far better than their Damasko counterparts. It would not be hyperbole to say that the Sinn dials are perfectly executed. The Damasko, while fine, just isn’t as crisp. And every Damasko I have owned has had blotchy application of lume... something that really annoys me. The hands of the Sinn are likewise finished a bit better than those on the Damasko. Finally, the crystal in both brands is generally excellent with good clarity. Perhaps a slight edge for Sinn. 

Movement: comparable movements are used in each, but Sinn allegedly uses top grade vs elaborated in the Damasko. Both are accurate, but it seems like Damasko does a much better job with regulating the timing... every Damasko I have owned, except one, has kept time to COSC standards. 

So despite the many similarities, Sinn and Damasko bring something different to the table. I probably prefer Sinn, but having both might be the best solution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

thedonn007 said:


> I have had all three watches, well the 556 was in on loan, and I also have a 6.5" wrist. I had a 104 and sold it, but have another one that I need to unbox. It is a tough decision for sure. the DA36 will look new longer then they other options due to the ice hardened steel. Another option would be the DS30, which is just surface hardened, but has only a date vs day date of the DA36. I have a video comparing the 556 to the DB5 (DA36). Also, I have a video comparing the 556 to the DS30. I will eventually record and upload a video comparing the DB5, and DS30 to my Sinn 104 once I unbox it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, I had an opportunity to buy the Sinn 556 that I reviewed in my video. I am looking forward to spending some time with it long term. I had my DS30 back out the other day as well. Dang, it is a hard choice between the 104, 556, DS30, and DA36. I somehow have them all right now. I really should reduce the collection, but I am not sure which one would be the keeper. I really wished that Sinn would offer the tegimented coating for the 104 and 556 at their current price point for both watches. I think Damasko offers a better value, or at least they did before they went to the "in-house" movement.


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

thedonn007 said:


> So, I had an opportunity to buy the Sinn 556 that I reviewed in my video. I am looking forward to spending some time with it long term. I had my DS30 back out the other day as well. Dang, it is a hard choice between the 104, 556, DS30, and DA36. I somehow have them all right now. I really should reduce the collection, but I am not sure which one would be the keeper. I really wished that Sinn would offer the tegimented coating for the 104 and 556 at their current price point for both watches. I think Damasko offers a better value, or at least they did before they went to the "in-house" movement.


I had all of these watches... all are great so at the end of the day, there's no bad decision whichever you choose to keep. The DS30 might objectively be the best value with the hardened case, crown system, and extremely accurate movement. But I prefer the looks of the 556

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

OnTheRoad99 said:


> I had all of these watches... all are great so at the end of the day, there's no bad decision whichever you choose to keep. The DS30 might objectively be the best value with the hardened case, crown system, and extremely accurate movement. But I prefer the looks of the 556
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, I really like the 556. the dial is simple, but it is a very nice inky black.


----------



## robzilla (Jun 17, 2006)

Of course the DA-36!!!! 

Damasko and Sinn are both amazing but the DA-36 is an amazing piece and the nerd in me really loves the technology in Damasko watches. Plus this from Gear Patrol just made my day,

" Damasko is based on technology: we build watches to be worn all day, every day, 100% made in Germany.
We make durable and reliable watches using in-house movements, high-tech materials such as titanium, silicon, ice-hardened stainless steel and submarine steel, and we bring these materials to very high standards using different processes (all patented).
We are one of the few watch manufacturers in the world to make its own components in-house, from cases to bracelets, movements, escapements and much more.
We don’t really do marketing, we leave that up to the people."

The above is an excerpt from an interview/article on Gear Patrol. If this statement doesn't make you proud to own a Damasko and make other interested in one I don't know what will as a watch collector.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Also, I would buy a DA36 now before Damsko switches entirely to in-house movements and the prices shoot up.


----------



## 1234tuba (Oct 7, 2020)

thedonn007 said:


> Yea, I really like the 556. the dial is simple, but it is a very nice inky black.


Agree with the preference of dial on the 556. I don't know if it's the texture or maybe the colors or what, but I definitely am more drawn to the 556 dial aesthetic. In some light conditions I'm absolutely in love with the green (windup edition) dial, while other times (particularly when it's really bright out), the color isn't as rich as I'd want. I also am finding I prefer numerals on the dial, as, at least for me, it's just easier to quickly tell the time. That being said, I chose (and would choose again) the DS30 over a 556 simply because of the tech and value. It's common to see standard 316 steel cases with dings and gouges, but I can't recall seeing a single Damasko with any marks on the case.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

1234tuba said:


> Agree with the preference of dial on the 556. I don't know if it's the texture or maybe the colors or what, but I definitely am more drawn to the 556 dial aesthetic. In some light conditions I'm absolutely in love with the green (windup edition) dial, while other times (particularly when it's really bright out), the color isn't as rich as I'd want. I also am finding I prefer numerals on the dial, as, at least for me, it's just easier to quickly tell the time. That being said, I chose (and would choose again) the DS30 over a 556 simply because of the tech and value. It's common to see standard 316 steel cases with dings and gouges, but I can't recall seeing a single Damasko with any marks on the case.


I recently picked up a black DS30, and the 556 that I bought the previous owner bought a strap for it, so it will be more of a direct comparison. The 556 does have some marks from daily use though.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

556 will fit your wrist best. I have a 7 inch wrist and all the subject watches.

I find both the 556 and the 104 on my wrist more often than not. The D36 received some wrist time today and even tried on a new outfit - the Marine Nationale strap. Unfortunately, the 104 quickly found itself back on my wrist.

Cool and unique of the 104 is the bi-lingual day feature.

Still the 556 will fit your wrist best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## im_ferris (Jun 30, 2017)

My personal finding in life with these scenarios is that, if you're like me, you'll eventually get all 3. So the question is just in what order 

I have a 556i and love it, but have a Damasko next on my list (likely a DK32). I got the 556i because it dressed both up and down really well, no matter if I'm at the office or hiking it fits in. I don't have a "daily" watch but my 556i definitely gets the most use. But I also got it because I was able to buy it in person and try it on, which always makes me feel much more comfortable with a purchase even with the brick-and-mortar premium. So maybe find somewhere you can try them on and see which one speaks to you when it's on your wrist 

(PS - I wouldn't worry that either is going to lose significant value, they're highly durable watches from loves brands. As you can tell from the forums here haha)


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

im_ferris said:


> My personal finding in life with these scenarios is that, if you're like me, you'll eventually get all 3.
> 
> (PS - I wouldn't worry that either is going to lose significant value, they're highly durable watches from loves brands. As you can tell from the forums here haha)


I love both Sinn and Damasko watches, but having sold or traded 9 from both makers in the past several years (Yes, I have a buying and flipping problem) I have to say Sinn watches fare much better in the resale market. Your mileage may vary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

I have not owed any of the Watches you are looking at. Any chance to try on the watches you are looking at and decide from there? Vance.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

vmgotit said:


> I have not owed any of the Watches you are looking at. Any chance to try on the watches you are looking at and decide from there? Vance.


Probably no chance. Member's flag is from Daulat Al-Imaraat Al-Arabiyyah Al-Muttahida.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> Probably no chance. Member's flag is from Daulat Al-Imaraat Al-Arabiyyah Al-Muttahida.


Is that a red flag  by any chance?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

nimzotech said:


> Is that a red flag  by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


Why should it be a red flag ? Pls elaborate.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have and like both brands.
It must be said that in my opinion the 104 is one of the prettiest pilot watches ever, and it is actually pretty dressy being all polished.
A da36 is splendidly crisp and most smart casual in feel.
This would be enough to choose between the two.


----------



## Eljimador (Jun 3, 2021)

MrDagon007 said:


> I have and like both brands.
> It must be said that in my opinion the 104 is one of the prettiest pilot watches ever, and it is actually pretty dressy being all polished.
> A da36 is splendidly crisp and most smart casual in feel.
> This would be enough to choose between the two.


I would just add that you can now get the 104 in a matte special edition, if you're like me and don't care so much for the polished look. That makes it more comparable to the DA36 in style. I'm tempted, but the lack of tegimented finish puts me off a bit. I've had a DA36 for about 4 years and it has no marks at all on the finish despite some pretty rough use. 
Agree with the comments that the Damasko gives you more features/tech, especially the hardened case, at a similar price.


----------

